# EB Films: "The Passenger Train"



## lthanlon (Sep 11, 2010)

I found

 showing how a kid rides the train from Chicago to Lamy, New Mexico.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Sep 11, 2010)

Great movie! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

I enjoyed the movie.. somewhat different world off the trains these days, although the roomettes look much the same!

There was often a British film unit set up within many "nationalised industries" here at one time, so there are film records of long gone steam trains, ship building, steel making, post office, and similar "educational" films in existence. I think they were shown as "B" movies, or maybe "C" movies to pad out the cinema's main programme.

I guess the internet is now making these available to a new audience. There have also been a spate of TV programmes recently here in the UK, where viewers have been encouraged to look in their loft or garage and send in old amateur 8mm film for digital enhancement, and subsequent broadcast.. some rare footage has been seen. Apparently, the past was in color too, not just black and white after all!

Ed


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 12, 2010)

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I enjoyed the movie.. somewhat different world off the trains these days, although the roomettes look much the same!
> 
> ...


The roomette from that generation only slept one person,what is called a roomette today sleeps two.


----------



## DirkVanElsingen (Sep 12, 2010)

Very interesting!

(Especially uncle Ray´s Jeepster!



Never seen before.....)

I like those old documentaries!

I have also some links to interesting non-youtube films from Germany!

I´ll post them at an other place if somebody like it.


----------

